# Encendido con Rueda Fónica.



## Coss (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola, desde hace rato que estoy leyendo del tema, y ahora que tengo un poco de tiempo quisiera interiorizarme mas en él.

La idea es "leer" la posición del cigüeñal a partir de la rueda dentada, y en base a esto (y otros valores) decidir cuando enviar la chispa a las bujías correspondientes.

  Acáuna imagen de un modelo clásico de Rueda Fónica:







Mediante un sensor VR, Óptico, Hall, o cualquiera, yo debería ir "contando" los dientes.

Las preguntas son:

1) Pienso alinear el "diente perdido" con el PMS del Cilindro 1, el sensor ubicarlo 60º "antes" del PMS, e interpretar el avance de encendido como un delay desde que el sensor detecte el "diente perdido". Cuanto mayor sea el avance, menor será el delay. *Estoy bien encaminado?*

2) El "delay" no lo puedo contar en "cantidad de dientes" ya que no sería preciso (los dientes se ubican cada 10º aproximadamente) entonces deberia contar en tiempo, conociendo las RPM del motor. *Como puedo hacer para distinguir la lectura entre "dientes pegados" y el "diente perdido"?
Se me ocurre hacerlo comparando con la medicion anterior*, es decir, entre diente y diente voy midiendo el intervalo de tiempo, cuando veo que el intervalo medido es > al 150% del intervalo anterior, ahi detecto el "diente perdido" (no busco el 200% exacto ya que las RPM van variando y el 200% solo lo encontraría al mantener la velocidad constante)

3) Para este proyecto en principio voy a utilizar un PIC 16f628a, y realizaré las correcciones en el avance basandome en una tabla interna en funcion de las RPM del motor. Luego me gustaría incorporar una medicion de presión en el múltiple de admision, para ésto voy a tener que utilizar algun PIC con conversor A/D, *que sensor podria utilizar para ésto? algun modelo concreto?*


----------



## colmenares58 (Nov 26, 2009)

hola no lo tenes que hacer en el cigueñal podes colocar un disco en distribuidor y segun el numero de pistones perforas aqui aprovechas el avance de chispa cualquier duda aqui estoy


----------



## Coss (Nov 26, 2009)

colmenares58 dijo:


> hola no lo tenes que hacer en el cigueñal podes colocar un disco en distribuidor y segun el numero de pistones perforas aqui aprovechas el avance de chispa cualquier duda aqui estoy



La idea justamente es poder eliminar el distribuidor y manejar el avance en base a una tabla Avance vs. RPM vs. Presion.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 26, 2009)

emilio_cuevas dijo:


> 1) Pienso alinear el "diente perdido" con el PMS del Cilindro 1, el sensor ubicarlo 60º "antes" del PMS, e interpretar el avance de encendido como un delay desde que el sensor detecte el "diente perdido". Cuanto mayor sea el avance, menor será el delay. *Estoy bien encaminado?*


Si. Aunque es mejor hacer algo combinado, como contar numero de dientes que deben pasar + un delay --> sera mas estable y es solo una refinacion del soft.



> 2) El "delay" no lo puedo contar en "cantidad de dientes" ya que no sería preciso (los dientes se ubican cada 10º aproximadamente) entonces deberia contar en tiempo, conociendo las RPM del motor. *Como puedo hacer para distinguir la lectura entre "dientes pegados" y el "diente perdido"?
> Se me ocurre hacerlo comparando con la medicion anterior*, es decir, entre diente y diente voy midiendo el intervalo de tiempo, cuando veo que el intervalo medido es > al 150% del intervalo anterior, ahi detecto el "diente perdido" (no busco el 200% exacto ya que las RPM van variando y el 200% solo lo encontraría al mantener la velocidad constante)


Esa es una forma, otra es usando dos sensores uno al lado del otro una distancia igual a la mitad de la distancia entre dientes.  Cuando los dos sensores no detectan --> estan sobre la ranura.
De paso tiene la ventaja que equivale a duplicar la cantidad de dientes --> puede que alcance con solo "contar dientes" y no sea necesario el delay.



> 3) Para este proyecto en principio voy a utilizar un PIC 16f628a, y realizaré las correcciones en el avance basandome en una tabla interna en funcion de las RPM del motor. Luego me gustaría incorporar una medicion de presión en el múltiple de admision, para ésto voy a tener que utilizar algun PIC con conversor A/D, *que sensor podria utilizar para ésto? algun modelo concreto?*


Un sensor de presion "general" te va a resultar caro y encima no te vienen en encapsulados aptos para meter directamente en el motor. Yo te diria que busques entre los repuestos que consguis para otros autos y veas como adaptarlo.


----------



## Coss (Nov 26, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si. Aunque es mejor hacer algo combinado, como contar numero de dientes que deben pasar + un delay --> sera mas estable y es solo una refinacion del soft.
> 
> Esa es una forma, otra es usando dos sensores uno al lado del otro una distancia igual a la mitad de la distancia entre dientes.  Cuando los dos sensores no detectan --> estan sobre la ranura.
> De paso tiene la ventaja que equivale a duplicar la cantidad de dientes --> puede que alcance con solo "contar dientes" y no sea necesario el delay.
> ...



Wow, antes que nada, gracias por tan completa respuesta 

Me encantó esa idea de contar una cantidad de dientes y sumar el delay, no se me habia ocurrido esa forma de darle mas precisión.

En cuanto a ubicar 2 sensores juntos, si utilizo sensores ópticos no sería ningun problema, pero al llevarlo a una aplicación práctica creo que es mas confiable el uso de sensores VR que, por su tamaño y funcionamiento, no se si me permitirán colocarlos en esa dispocision, pero lo tendré muy en cuenta.

Finalmente, un sensor de presión de un automovil ronda los u$s180 en Argentina, un conocido me recomendó los de Freescale, mas especificamente el MPXH6250A. En la web figura a un precio inferior a los u$s 10, tendria que ver el costo final al enviarlo hacia mi pais.
La idea sería poder montarlo en la placa de la siguiente manera:





Nuevamente muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## albermillan69 (Sep 24, 2010)

Coss: q avances del proyecto has tenido??

Yo tambien quiero interpertar la rueda fonica! pero no doy con una logica factible! Cual tu usaste??


----------



## Coss (Sep 24, 2010)

albermillan69 dijo:


> Coss: q avances del proyecto has tenido??
> 
> Yo tambien quiero interpertar la rueda fonica! pero no doy con una logica factible! Cual tu usaste??



No pude avanzar mucho con este proyecto, tengo una maqueta de rueda fónica hecha y estoy esperando a que un amigo arregle su fresadora para poder fabricar la placa y empezar a programar, en cuanto tenga algo para aportar aviso!


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 21, 2010)

hola, tengo una pregunta aunque no es tan del tema se que alguien me dara un empujon, en colombia las motos de 2 tiempos saldran de circulacion por contaminacion, yo pregunto sera que pedemos convertir estos motores en motores de 4 tiempos, basicamente es tratar de hacer la culata de forma electronica, para cerrar y abrir las valvulas, en fin si alguien se le mide abrimos otro foro y le damos


----------



## Coss (Oct 21, 2010)

colmenares58 dijo:


> hola, tengo una pregunta aunque no es tan del tema se que alguien me dara un empujon, en colombia las motos de 2 tiempos saldran de circulacion por contaminacion, yo pregunto sera que pedemos convertir estos motores en motores de 4 tiempos, basicamente es tratar de hacer la culata de forma electronica, para cerrar y abrir las valvulas, en fin si alguien se le mide abrimos otro foro y le damos



Dicen que nada es imposible, pero ésto si que lo es, o al menos inalcanzable económicamente.
Tendrías que modificar el block del motor, fabricar de cero una culata (diseñar, etc), y encima accionar las válvulas electrónicamente? Esto ultimo todavia no lo pueden lograr ni las automotrices más importantes.
Yo diría que vendas la moto antes que salgan de circulación y compres una 4t


----------



## XAVICO ROSS (Nov 11, 2010)

Qué tal... la cuestión es que el circuito que desean realizar tiene mucha dificultad. La razón para que no encuentren cómo interpretar la rueda fónica es porque deben conocer bastante de control electrónico. El algoritmo o programa que puede darse cuenta de cuándo ha pasado un diente perdido es el algoritmo predictivo de KALMAN. Con esta aplicación se pueden conocer las rpms con el paso de cada diente (SÍ de cada diente, al contrario de lo que manifestaba alguien por ahí), además predecir cuándo se ha insertado una señal falsa por ruido o interferencia y lo más importante, cuándo han pasado los dientes perdidos... Tengo una patente en mi país de un encendido DIS de bobinas independientes, basado en curvas tridimensionales programables, me demoré alrededor de un año y medio en concebirlo...
Una acotación más, sería imposible hacer el encendido que desean con un 16F628 o parecidos. Bueno, no soy partidario de los PICS porque pienso que son de los peores del mercado de microcontroladores, pero si quisieran utilizar uno, el que podrías usar sería un DSPIC como el DSPIC4012 o parecidos. 
Cualquier pregunta, estoy dispuesto ayudar con mis modestos conocimientos, saludos y suerte...


----------

